# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM v1.14 - SnapDragon 835 / MSM8998 and other stuff

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM v1.14 - SnapDragon 835 / MSM8998 and other stuff* 
Supported CPU List:
Qualcomm MSM 8210 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8212 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8610 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8612 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8226 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8626 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8926 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8228 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8628 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8928 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm APQ 8009 (SnapDragon 210)
Qualcomm MSM 8209 (SnapDragon 210)
Qualcomm MSM 8909 (SnapDragon 210)
Qualcomm MSM 8916 (SnapDragon 410)
Qualcomm MSM 8917 (SnapDragon 425)
Qualcomm MSM 8929 (SnapDragon 415)
Qualcomm MSM 8936 (SnapDragon 610)
Qualcomm MSM 8937 (SnapDragon 430)
Qualcomm MSM 8939 (SnapDragon 615)
Qualcomm MSM 8940 (SnapDragon 435)
Qualcomm MSM 8974/A/AA/AB (SnapDragon 801)
Qualcomm MSM 8952 (SnapDragon 617)
Qualcomm MSM 8953 (SnapDragon 625)
Qualcomm MSM 8956 (SnapDragon 650)
Qualcomm MSM 8976 (SnapDragon 652)
Qualcomm MSM 8976 Pro (SnapDragon 653)
Qualcomm MSM 8992 (SnapDragon 808)
Qualcomm MSM 8994 (SnapDragon 810)
Qualcomm MSM 8996 (SnapDragon 820)
Qualcomm MSM 8996 Pro (SnapDragon 821)
Qualcomm MSM 8998 (SnapDragon 835) 
- MSM8998 supported
Identify
Factory (RAW) firmware flashing
Infinity firmware flashing
Firmware reading
Memory Tool
Reset FileSystem
Reset FRP
Reset UserLocks ( in case of not encrypted FS )
UserData Recovery ( in case of not encrypted FS )
MemoryTool
Automatic eMMC/UFS detection
EDL Security operations  
- Main
FH Protocol updated and revised
MSM8998 supported
MSM8996 Pro for some secure types support revised ( Xiaomi and similar )
Tested and optimized support for big flash storage ( 128+ GiB ) 
- Flasher
Enabled DefaultBoot selection setting ( normally it selected AUTO! Use ONLY if sure about they needs to be changed! )
Optimized FlashFiles selector, some new FW types supported
Increased flashing speed 
- More Secure and Generic types supported
MSM8909, MSM8916, MSM8936, MSM8996 : Generic Secure Chinese types, Alcatel and some Oppo
MSM8998 : Generic, Xiaomi types support activated 
- MemoryTool
Ultimate tool for custom flashing, modding, forensic and others operations!
BootPartition selection revised
Sparse Files flashing speed increased up to 3-5 times!
Read/write operations now faster 2-4 times
Regions detection revised 
- Service operations improved
FormatFS operations revised ( Repair and ForceFix mode )
Xiaomi account reset revised ( stuck on detection parameters fixed ) 
- Firmware Reader engine updated
New types supported ( brand-specific and generic types )
MSM8998 supported
Oppo-specific changes and fixes ( nvm errors require reflash with "Force Flash" enabled )
Sparsing big files optimized ( lower memory usage, better size decreasing )
Default regions, device-spicific regions creations activated ( make default factory partitions/files ) 
-> Unlike other "solutions", CM2 make FIRMWARE, NOT A STUPID PLAIN DUMP ( i.e. cloning )
-> That means all device unique data, security etc. will remain safe after flashing! 
- Other
UFS memory type extended logging support revised ( Xiaomi devices )
Complete core migration for support different FlashTypes and CPU types in automatic model ( MemoryTool and Generic )
Optimized MemoryTool core - if you know how solder FlashIC's - make in-home UFS programmer not a problem 
DataDirect engine updated
Some other improvements and fixes  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_Karbonn Titanium S1Plus (S1+) Read Firmware From Working Cellphone & Write On Dead.  Operation : Identify [ v1.14 ] 
  Code:
 1. Power Off Phone , Remove battery , Insert back
2. PRESS and HOLD BOTH VOLUME KEYS!
3. Insert USB cable. In some cases require use EDL cable or TP to force EDL mode! 
Wait for phone...
Device Found!
Initialize ... 
Handshake passed!
BB_IDC_CPU : SnapDragon 2x/4x|00 [MSM8x12]
ID_BLOCK_S : 03E80FF3
ID_BLOCK_I : 008140E1
ID_BLOCK_L : F0706A9443AFD4D7B0E56F70BF8A0A42
ID_BLOCK_L : A3D27CCFC053FB088D682D9AE807113A
Use CM2 Internal Loader
Loader Sent! Initializing ... 
Running FireHose on BBID : MSM8x10 , FLASH : eMMC , mVER : 1
ExtInfo : 0x0000C000/0000C000/00001000/00001000/00000000
Boot Ok!  
Brand     : Karbonn
ProdName  : Karbonn
ProdModel : Titanium S1 Plus
Device    : Titanium S1 Plus
AndroidVer: 4.4.2
Manufact. : Karbonn
SysPatch  : KVT49L
QLMxCPU   : MSM8610 
Done!
Elapsed: 00:00:16 
Reconnect Power/Cable!   Operation : Read Flash [ v1.14 ] 
  Code:
 1. Power Off Phone , Remove battery , Insert back
2. PRESS and HOLD BOTH VOLUME KEYS!
3. Insert USB cable. In some cases require use EDL cable or TP to force EDL mode! 
Wait for phone...
Device Found!
Initialize ... 
Handshake passed!
BB_IDC_CPU : SnapDragon 2x/4x|00 [MSM8x12]
ID_BLOCK_S : 03E80FF3
ID_BLOCK_I : 008140E1
ID_BLOCK_L : F0706A9443AFD4D7B0E56F70BF8A0A42
ID_BLOCK_L : A3D27CCFC053FB088D682D9AE807113A
Use CM2 Internal Loader
Loader Sent! Initializing ... 
Running FireHose on BBID : MSM8x10 , FLASH : eMMC , mVER : 1
ExtInfo : 0x0000C000/0000C000/00001000/00001000/00000000
Boot Ok!  
Brand     : Karbonn
ProdName  : Karbonn
ProdModel : Titanium S1 Plus
Device    : Titanium S1 Plus
AndroidVer: 4.4.2
Manufact. : Karbonn
QLMxCPU   : MSM8610 
DevInfo : MSM8610__Karbonn__Karbonn__ANDR_v4.4.2__Titanium_S1_Plus__Titanium_S1_Plus 
Reading Flash Content ... 
[Read Ok] : gpt_main0.bin
[Read Ok] : NON-HLOS.bin
[Read Ok] : sbl1.mbn
[Read Ok] : deploy.mbn
[Read Ok] : emmc_appsboot.mbn
[Read Ok] : rpm.mbn
[Read Ok] : boot.img
[Read Ok] : tz.mbn
[Read Ok] : system.img
[Read Ok] : persist.img
[Read Ok] : cache.img
[Read Ok] : recovery.img
[Read Ok] : misc.img
[Read Ok] : splash.img
[Read Ok] : userdata.img
[Read Ok] : usbdisk.img
[Read Ok] : gpt_backup0.bin 
Android Info saved!
Read finished!
Configuration : MSM8x10 / eMMC
Firmware Size : 1105 MiB 
Done!
Elapsed: 00:04:14 
Reconnect Power/Cable!   Operation : Flash [ v1.14 ] 
  Code:
 ForceFlashing : Disabled 
Verify FW package ... 
Verification passed! 
1. Power Off Phone , Remove battery , Insert back
2. PRESS and HOLD BOTH VOLUME KEYS!
3. Insert USB cable. In some cases require use EDL cable or TP to force EDL mode! 
Wait for phone...
Device Found!
Initialize ... 
Handshake passed!
BB_IDC_CPU : SnapDragon 2x/4x|00 [MSM8x12]
ID_BLOCK_S : 00CF5BD3
ID_BLOCK_I : 008140E1
ID_BLOCK_L : D0104AB4238FB4B790C50F10DFAA2A22
ID_BLOCK_L : 8AF947E6EB7AE461645304FDF73E2813
Pickup loader from firmware package
Loader Sent! Initializing ... 
Running FireHose on BBID : MSM8x10 , FLASH : eMMC , mVER : 1
ExtInfo : 0x0000C000/0000C000/00001000/00001000/00000000
Boot Ok! 
Flash Chain : 24
Flashing now 
Flashing : gpt_main0.bin
Flashing : NON-HLOS.bin
Flashing : sbl1.mbn
Flashing : deploy.mbn
Flashing : emmc_appsboot.mbn_

----------


## szvetnik

steterrewgsdfd

----------

